# Startx Error



## BulletWhole (Jun 9, 2010)

I have looked everywhere for the same issue with libz.so.6 I type in startx or xinit and I get this output:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so1/: Shared object "libz.so.6" not found Required by "X" giving up
```

I started with section 5.3 in the handbook and that works well, but after I do that and try the startx on 5.4 I get the above error... Help please!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

Did you install packages for 9-CURRENT on an 8.x system? For 8.x libz should be .5:

```
dice@maelcum:~>ll /lib/libz.*
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  71108 Dec 30 20:01 /lib/libz.so.5
```


----------



## BulletWhole (Jun 10, 2010)

That explains allot...  I knew it was something stupid like that I wasn't seeing.  Thanks for the fresh eyes on the issue.


----------

